
Analytics App for iPhone and iPod Touch - petercooper
http://analyticsapp.com/
======
sabon
The app looks quite nice (and useful). I'd install it instantly if it was
free. But it's not. So I guess I'll just settle for my usual online access.
I'm almost always near computer so it's not that crucial for me to have it on
my iPhone. But for people on the ago and in need of total control - this can
come in handy.

~~~
petercooper
I haven't bought it yet myself, but have heard good things (and the site
definitely makes it look good).

It's a shame Google can't roll out this sort of interface itself though - just
as a webapp. It's done pretty well with the Gmail one.

